# NBA.com Playoff Seeding Scenarios



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/news/playoff_scenarios_080416.html



> April 16 - Here are the playoff scenarios for the Western Conference entering the final night of the regular season.
> 
> A. HOUSTON-PHOENIX-UTAH-SAN ANTONIO (Seeds 3 to 6)
> 
> ...


----------

